# Restrictive NAT - Age of Empires Online



## Abc789 (Aug 21, 2012)

I have spent hours following instructions and googling for answers to my problem

When I connect and login to Age Of Empires Online, the message 'You are behind a restrictive NAT, may have trouble connecting multiplayer' etc, appears. So I googled and saw I needed to open ports to fix this problem. Before doing this, I discovered I would have to make a static ip, as opposed to a dynamic ip, so I did all this.

So I login to my router and attempt to open the ports for AoEo; 50,80,88,443,3074. My router is Belkin F7D1401 (Belkin : Connect N150 Wireless Modem Router) (Free image hosting for your screenshots + free screen capture tool)

I've been confused by inconsistent names for things like Static ip, Internal ip, Private ip etc, which may be a problem.

Anyway I still get the message about NAT, so I don't know what to do, or what I have done wrong. Please help, thank you.

*Edit ; I also checked the ports with 2 online checkers after opening the ports on my router settings, but the checkers both said they weren't open, so I'm guessing it's an error with my router or router settings


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

'Private' and 'Internal' IP address are interchangeable terms here. That is the IP address of your computer, which identifies your computer with your home network. Usually, a router will assign network computers a random IP address from an available pool of addresses. That gives your computer a dynamic IP address. However, this address may change over time, which is why a static IP address should be created. 

Do you have a static IP address for your computer?


----------



## I_am_legit (Aug 26, 2012)

Port forwarding for ports 80 (tcp), 3074 (tcp and udp), 88 (udp), 53 (tcp and udp), and 433 (tcp). If you do not know how to do this let me know


----------



## Abc789 (Aug 21, 2012)

Sorry for the late reply, I have been trying in vain to solve this.

@Jason09, Yes I have a static IP. I use a program that I downloaded from portforward.com to do it for me.

@I_am_legit, Yes I have done all that in my router but it has no effect on the game, and when I check the ports using a separate program it shows them as NOT open, despite my router telling me they are open. 

Any ideas ?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

I doubt the program you mentioned worked, or at lest that it was that easy. You must first purchase a static IP address from your Internet Service Provider and only then can you use it. 

*Are you on wireless internet? *

Yes:You may try connecting your router or laptop to a modem/dedicated firewall to better facilitate security and online gaming needs. Once done you would probably have better success, or see if your router has a DMZ (*D*e*m*ilitarized *Z*one) function.

No: Try setting your modem into DMZ mode. This makes you more vulnerable, as it essentially makes every port forwarded, however can usually eliminate all these issues.


----------



## Abc789 (Aug 21, 2012)

-WOLF- said:


> You must first purchase a static IP address from your Internet Service Provider and only then can you use it.


I know you're lying about purchasing an IP. Everybody I have asked about this has said there is never any need to purchase anything.



-WOLF- said:


> *Are you on wireless internet? *
> 
> Yes:You may try connecting your router or laptop to a modem/dedicated firewall to better facilitate security and online gaming needs. Once done you would probably have better success, or see if your router has a DMZ (*D*e*m*ilitarized *Z*one) function.


But I don't have a modem.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Abc789 said:


> I know you're lying about purchasing an IP. Everybody I have asked about this has said there is never any need to purchase anything.
> 
> 
> But I don't have a modem.


I have never and would never lie to someone on this site, I have nothing to gain from it. It is simply in my knowledge that most people must purchase a static IP.

If you have a router you could try plugging directly into that too.


----------

